# WIlliams version?



## cwjudyjr (Feb 6, 2021)

Good afternoon,

Recently a friend quotes from Colossians in a version I have not heard of before. 

Can someone tell me about the Williams version/translation or point me to such info?

Thank you!
God Bless,
Conrad


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Feb 6, 2021)

check this link: http://www.bible-researcher.com/williams.nt.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cwjudyjr (Feb 9, 2021)

Contra_Mundum said:


> check this link: http://www.bible-researcher.com/williams.nt.html


Thank you!


----------

